# Mountain Lion shot by New Rockford?



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Theres an article about it in todays bismarck tribune 
www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2005/1 ... 104784.txt


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm surprised they don't use a dog to find it... wish ol Dio was alive he would find it and drag its arse home if it took him two weeks.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I was just hunting down there for the past 4 days chasing ducks around that very area. Landowners near Heimdal had said there had been a siting every summer for the past 3. I had been told that last week before this one was shot at.

This is going to get interesting....especially with all the hunters coming out on Friday.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is the season open year round until all 5 are shot? Or is there a time limit? i want the first one, I would definitely empty my pockets to mount it!!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When there is 5 confirmed by NDG&F or March 12th, 06.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Screw deer hunting, I am gonna find me a kitty kitty to shoot, lol. I didn't even know you could shoot them. Do you need a special license to shoot them? Now ya guys got my interest. lol.   :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to be a resident and have a fur bearers license.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone hear about the one that was hit by a vehicle a week or two back? Just hear some passing conversation about it and wanted to know if there were any truth to it.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

As I understand it if wone is killed by a vehicle it counbts as one of the five for the season limit, I could be wrong?

Didn't hear anything about one being hit by a car.

TC


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

the way I understand the 5 cougar limit is... When five are shot in teh badlands the season will close. Any shot in other parts of the state will be considered passing through and will not count toward the 5. If I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

swift,

You are wrong, when 5 lions are killed statewide the season ends.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i guarantee at least 1 will be shot during the opener of deer season... or sightings and shots at them...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

joebobhunter4

Wow, you cover your a$$...... or sightings and shots at them...

That is kinda open, isn't it?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

HUNTANDFISH, Thanks for clearing that up. I was confused with the South Dakota law. The quota only applied to the Black Hills area.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> joebobhunter4
> 
> Wow, you cover your a$$...... or sightings and shots at them...
> 
> That is kinda open, isn't it?


what do you mean???


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

So are you saying when I am out Mule deer huting in 4B If I see a Couger I can shoot it?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

yes goon, As long as you are a ND resident and have a fur bearers tag.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont know but in SD we had a season i just think it was wrong but w/e and they shot i think 10?????


----------

